# (Rated-R) Latest grill accessories



## eman (Jun 9, 2010)

Latest   Grill
Accessories 
These are a   must
have!


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe it is just me, but your post looks messed up?


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nope not just you


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 9, 2010)

I think Bob has been hittin' the bottle a little early today.....LOL!!


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 9, 2010)

what is it I can't see it


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe this is the joke, to see how many people say something about the post. lol


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 9, 2010)

Google can be a friend...  Fortunately, it's in Jokes... Should have a rating or warning before the image is actually made available here. I enjoy humor, don't get me wrong. If it's not what I found, I apologize.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 9, 2010)

5lakes said:


> Google can be a friend...  Fortunately, it's in Jokes... Should have a rating or warning before the image is actually made available here. I enjoy humor, don't get me wrong. If it's not what I found, I apologize.


oh yeah, i seen those a few weeks ago. pretty funny


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 9, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> oh yeah, i seen those a few weeks ago. pretty funny


Yup.


----------



## papa chubby (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it this one?


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 11, 2010)

The one I found was similar, but didn't have the "extra support".


----------



## squirrel (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL! I do find "food porn" humorous. I went shopping at the farmers market today and found something that would be classified as food porn. I took a picture, but not sure if it would be okay to post it here, it's a peach with "extra support". LOL!


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 14, 2010)

Heh I recently made some food "items" for a house party / batchelorette party. I'd post pictures but, well, it pretty much looks a bit too real to not offend somebody. ;)


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jun 27, 2010)

Wish I could see the pics! 

Love the wiener roaster. Would love some ideas for my camping trip.


----------



## crazybuoy (Jul 14, 2010)

waho pic is great.


----------



## billy boy (Apr 5, 2011)

When I die I want to be apart of the BBQ before anyone knows.  LOL


----------

